# Springfield, MO - Daniels 8' Trip Edge Pushers



## NoSnow_1 (Jan 24, 2020)

Like new. 1,900 each or 3500 for both. Located Springfield, MO 
Also Western Pro Flow 2 Average condition.
Call or Text 417-353-3132


----------



## NoSnow_1 (Jan 24, 2020)

Ttt


----------



## NoSnow_1 (Jan 24, 2020)

Price reduced. 1650 each or 3000 for both


----------



## THC42002 (Nov 30, 2010)

Do you still have these?


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

NoSnow_1 said:


> Like new. 1,900 each or 3500 for both. Located Springfield, MO
> Also Western Pro Flow 2 Average condition.
> Call or Text 417-353-3132
> 
> ...


THC, old post but can't hurt to call him 417-353-3132 Good luck


----------



## NoSnow_1 (Jan 24, 2020)

Yes they are still available.


----------

